# IUI nurse on holiday



## Miss Jules (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Had my last Puregon jab last night and on my scan today I have one follie @ 21mm. So the nurse did my trigger shot for me there and then as DH is working this evening and he usually does them for me.

However because the one nurse who does actual IUI is on holiday this week I can’t have the IUI done as planned and we just have to DIY.

Has this happened to anyone else? 

As far as we know our 'only fertility issue' is me not ovulating so what are my chances now? If I do ovulate over the next couple of days are the chances just the same as any ‘normal’ person conceiving or without the actual IUI has it all been a waste of time? 

xx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Jules

Is this on the NHS? I know some clinics don't IUI in the summer because of staff hols but to get you to the hcg injection & then say the nurse is away is appalling! Have you thought about writing a letter of complaint to them? It's hard enough going through the tx without this happning, sending you a big 

As for your chances I would imagine as you're def going to ovulate are the same as with any natural conception. Try to keep   , the drugs should take care of the ovu bit & the hcg ensure you ahve the time frame for ovu so you never know honey.


----------



## Miss Jules (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Professor Waffle.

Yes it is NHS but I don't really have any grounds to complain unfortunately. The consultant only referred me for the injections plus timed intercourse in the first instance. The gynae nurse then offered me the IUI procedure too as an added bonus really.

So when they advised me that I couldn’t have it this week, they did say ‘well I know it’s a shame but he did refer you for just timed intercourse initially anyway. Doesn't make it any easier though.  I get three goes on the NHS but I am going to really make sure that they don't try and fob this one off as a 'go'. 

xx


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Miss Jules...im in the same boat..as it looks like im going to ov on bank hol monday they prob wont do mine either..(NHS too) I did check with them though that this wouldnt count as one of my 3 goes..and they said def not..

The way i try to look at it (trying to be positive although its hard i know) is that its like a bonus month..u get the drugs and the monotoring but u still have 3 trys left. Also they will have had another montht to learn your cycle etc before the iui treatment.

Anyway big hugs hun..just wanted to say i know how disappointed and annoyed you feel xx


----------

